# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  buvljak

## jelena.O

keljim ono kaj sam dobila na mejl


pozivamo vas na DRUGI buvljak ove godine namjenjen najmlađima! Pripremimo se za polazak u vrtić i školu! :D
Kao i prošli put, zovemo vas sve - i prodavače i kupce. 
Buvljak će se održati u četvrtak, 31.8. u Art Parku, Zagreb, gdje prodaja započinje u 17h. 

16:00 – 17:00 h 
- najava prodavača na Info pultu na ulazu u Park
- slaganje opreme u park na za to predviđene prostirke (služe kao štand za prodaju)

17:00 – 19:00 h 
- prodaja rabljenih stvari za djecu

PRIJAVE ZA PRODAJU ODJEĆE, OPREME, BICIKLA, ROLA, IGRAČAKA, KNJIGA i ostalih stvarčica za djecu do 29.8.2017. na E-MAIL: djecji.buvljak.zg@gmail.com

Organizatori: Suzana Zubčić i Tajana Grbić
Buvljak podržava:Udruga Roda - Sekcija Autosjedaličari

Molimo vas da u mailu za prijavu navedete sljedeće:
IME I PREZIME (ili nadimak pod kojim ćete se voditi tokom prodaje)
KONTAKT (samo za nas, ostaje tajna)
Također nam nabrojite sve predmete (ili ako je npr. samo odjeća onda otprilike količinu) koju prodajete kako bismo vam osigurali dovoljno mjesta.

Uz nas su i Rodine educirane savjetnice Mandica, Lana i Suzana za provjeru autosjedalica - ako ih želite prodati, kupiti, provjeriti samo nam dođite! 
*NAPOMENA: Ukoliko autosjedalica nije ispravna (nema originalne dijelove, istekao je rok trajanja...) prodaja neće biti dopuštena.

Nakon što prikupimo sve podatke, pregledamo poslane materijale i ispunimo kvotu od 50 prijava, vraćamo potvrdu prijave. 
Cijenu opreme prodavači određuju sami - pritom pazeći da je ovo buvljak, i da su sve stvari rabljene  :Smile: 
Primamo prijave na e-mail (djecji.buvljak.zg@gmail.com) počevši sada, pa sve do 29.8.2017.!

U znak dobre volje, sve prijavljene za prodaju molimo za skromnu donaciju od 10 kn - time osiguravate svoje mjesto, a sve donacije idu u humanitarne svrhe  :Smile:

----------

